# belknap 1947 tricycle-never ridden



## Ol_pickle (Jun 26, 2012)

What's it worth?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 28, 2012)

As you already know, when it comes to selling anything, it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. However, I have seen NOS Colson trikes from 1950 sell on ebay for around $300 give or take $25. Of course, Colson tricycles are a more well known brand than Belknap, which could also affect the value. I'd still guesstimate the value of this trike, being from approx. the same time period, to be at least $200 or more in brand new original condition. That's just my thoughts and I'm in no way a trike value expert, so take it FWIW.

Here's a quote from a Belknap bicycle thread courtesy of RatRodBikes, telling a bit of Belknap history: "Belknap Hardware was a large national distribution company headquartered in Louisville Kentucky from 1840 to its closing in 1985. The company was a leading Louisville firm from the 1880s to the 1970s as well as a principal supplier for the region south of the Mason-Dixon Line. Over the years several different bicycle manufacturers supplied bicycles to Belknap which branded with the bicycles with their own name."

The same would hold true for tricycles branded as Belknap, and I'm guessing this trike was probably made by PAL, Garton, or another mfr of the time.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with "ridingtoy", probably in the $200 + range.


----------

